# Amplificador para subwoofer



## chechorueda (Nov 29, 2007)

Señores, gracias por su grandisosa ayuda, ya gracias a sus conocimientos he podido avanzar en este grandioso mundo de la electronica, peor bueno al grano, resulta que tengo un transformador de 18 0 18, o 18+18 a 3A, y quiere hacer un buen subwoofer, y pues me gustaria que me dieran su opinion de cual amplificador puedo usar, muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Nov 30, 2007)

Intenta sacar lo mejor de  este amplificador, y este que le llaman pequeño terremoto. Le sacas el previo pasabajos  y le insertas el amplificador a mosfet para que funcione con +/-18V.



------------
 zopilote


----------



## chechorueda (Nov 30, 2007)

Que diferencia hay entre un subwoofer y un woofer?

gracias


----------



## zopilote (Nov 30, 2007)

La diferencia principal radica en la banda de frecuencia usada, el Woofer filtra desde los 200Hz a 80Hz y logras escucharlo, en cambio el subwoofer arranca desde los 60Hz a los 20Hz y menos, los cuales casi no oyes,  solo sientes la presión del sonido. La otra diferencia es por el tamaño del parlante que usan los woofer funcionan desde los 4 1/2 pulgadas para arriba (Tendras que elevar el rango hasta 500Hz) y los subwoofer a partir de 10 pulgadas para arriba(a menor frecuencia mayor diametro). La tercera  diferencia que aparece es el amplificador que utilizan, los amplificador woofer usan los de clase AB tanto de salida a transistores , mosfet y integrados(potencias desde 15w a 50w), y los subwoofer tanto los de clase AB, D y T(potencias desde 100W)


----------



## ALEX2050 (Jul 25, 2009)

hola amigos de este foro quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un amplificador para subwoofer entre 2000 y 4000w


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

jjajaja.

Piensas construir un amplificador de 2000 o 4000W?

Cuales son tus conocimientos de electronica.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Jul 25, 2009)

por que la risa ?
si se puede construir pero nesicitas muy buenos parlantes para este fin y tambien la inversion es grandisima $$$.  para que fin es el amplificador?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Aquí se hablan de potencias grandes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-500w-800w-1000w-and-2200w-mosfet-clase-ab-12750/

 Saludos.

Dara irte a la segura, puentea la AV1000 de Anthony Holton.


----------



## ALEX2050 (Jul 26, 2009)

Tacatomon ya he trabajado con amplificador pero no con potencia de 2000 ni 4000 W y la quiero armar por que la necesito para un pick up.

Aldemarar amigo la necesito para 6 bajos de 1000 W 15"


----------



## aldemarar (Jul 26, 2009)

Si tienes experiencia lo mejor que te puedo recomendar es que armes la Crest la que llaman Maxter y la trabajes con 90+- sin los inyectores y coloques 24 transistores por salida, en el foro encuentras todo el impreso, plano , montaje, suerte con tu proyecto. Acá está la información de la Master : Audio de gran señal (crest audio)


----------



## rodr0 (Jul 26, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Intenta sacar lo mejor de  este amplificador, y este que le llaman pequeño terremoto. Le sacas el previo pasabajos  y le insertas el amplificador a mosfet para que funcione con +/-18V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdon, de que potencia es este amplificador aprox? carga de 8 o 4 ohm? desde ya gracias


----------



## ALEX2050 (Jul 26, 2009)

aldemarar amigo gracias por este plano pero quisiera preguntarte cuale son los inyectores


----------



## leolaovp (Oct 18, 2009)

Chanfle...yo he visto cajas mayer que dan esa potencia...pero en un auto...


----------



## palomo (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola amigo Alex2050, en el tema del amplificador CREST AUDIO se discute de todo lo relacionado a los inyectores, lee todo el post asi puedes tener una idea de este, y te comento a groso modo, el amplificador puede trabajar con el transistor 2sc5200 y su complementario pero con voltajes de +-65 y en los inyectores +- 125, si quieres ocupar los voltajes que son, estos estan en el orden de +-75 y en los inyectores +-145 y los transistores deben ser los MJL4281A y su complementario ya que los anteriores no aguantarian este voltaje, los inyectores son los transistores que controlan el voltaje alto, y lo drenan a los demas transistores en pasajes donde se necesita mas potencia,  cualquier pregunta que tengas de este amplificador puedes hacerlo en el post de CREST AUDIO para no desvirtuar este.

Saludos

Amigo Rodr0, en la pagina de PCaudio te dan la información de cuanta potencia puedes sacarle a este amplificador de acuerdo a los transistores y el voltaje que ocupes, esta desde los 25w asta 100w, en lo personal te lo recomiendo, solo que no para bajos, mas bien para medios y agudos que es donde mejor se comporta, yo tengo uno trabajando con unos tweters de domo de seda y la verdad el sonido es nitido, no sufres de fatiga auditiva, si no tienes experiencia en lo que es la calibracion de Bias y OFF-set no te lo recomiendo, para bajos te recomiendo el de luciperrro que se encuentra en el post DIAGRAMAS de AMPLIFICADORES el de 100w, es facil de armar y no tienes que calibrar nada, solo tener cuidado al armarlo y hacer las pruebas a la hora de ponerlo a funcionar, comenta cual fue tu desición. 

Saludos


----------



## tito (Ene 6, 2010)

hola yo quiero armar un sonido en especial dos cajones cerwin vega l36 para bajos 15" de por lo menos 500W y no se q*ué* amplificador usar o power *por*q*ue* me dijeron q*ue* con un power se ahogan q*ué* me dicen me pueden ayudar


----------



## palomo (Ene 8, 2010)

tito dijo:


> me dijeron que con un power se ahogan qué me dicen me pueden ayudar



No entiendo esto, ¿con un poder se ahogan?  

¿Qué, el poder los alimenta con agua?   perdon el chascarillo amigo tito pero podrias ser un poco mas especifico con eso de que te pueden ahogar las bocinas.

Saludos.


----------



## tito (Ene 10, 2010)

> ser un poco mas especifico con eso de que te pueden ahogar las bocinas.


Bueno lo que quice decir es que un tecnico me dijo que los power solo sirven para dar volumen por lo tanto los bajos pueden sonar muy mal si solo uso eso, en cambio me dijo que buscara un amplificador profesional para poder tener un mejor control del sonido y q*UE* los bajos no e suenen mal,

osea lo de que se ahogan es que suenan muy mal como que el sonido se estubiera echando a perder no se si me entiendes???

por eso quiero su opinion para ver que amplificador puedo comprar o si es mentia q*UE* el sonido se me ahogara con un power


----------



## palomo (Ene 10, 2010)

tito dijo:


> Bueno lo que quice decir es que un tecnico me dijo que los power solo sirven para dar volumen



Y en eso tiene razon, todo poder le da volumen, fuerza en pocas palabras va a sonar mas duro, solo que no conosco ningun poder que de otra cosa como por ejemplo que un poder le de un helado o un malvavisco a una bocina, 

A lo que entiendo es que el quiso decir que te compres algun amplificador que tenga buena respuesta en la frecuencia de bajos, un amplificador se diferencia de los  poderes porque tienen control de graves, medios y agudos el poder es sencillo a lo mucho un control de volumen.

Para mi un amplificadora a lo mucho llegara a 80w, ya que un poder seria de los 100w para arriba asta 1500W y esto ya es potencia a lo bruto y aqui es donde te pregunto ¿piensas poner el poder solo sin conectarle antes nada? digamos un cross-over o un ecualizador, porque si lo pones solo en verdad te va a sonar fatal, ya que el poder va a amplificar toda la gama de frecuencias sin importarle si las quieres o no y como tus parlantes no estan capacitados para reproducirlos, tendras un nefasto concierto llegando a distorcionar.

Cualquier poder que te de 350W a 400W te sirve para tus bocinas, solo que antes colocale un cross-over activo y un ecualizador para limpiar, veras lo bien que puede sonar, pero antes (siempre ay un pero) checa asta que frecuencias puede sonar tus bocinas para que no le exijas mas aya de lo que estan capacitadas, por el modelo estas pueden llegar asta los 30Hz. si no mal recuerdo y no lleves el amplificador mas aya de la potencia que pueda entregar, ya que si lo llevas a distorcion el ampli empieza a recortar la señal pudiendo quemar tu bocinas por distorcion. 

Poderes te puedo recomendar el de 300W de Luciperro, el de 300W de ESP,  El Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N debes de tener algo de experiencia cuando leas el tema sabras porque, el Amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w este es casi clase B, puedes encontrar mas ocupando el buscador ay una gran variedad de donde escojer.

Y perdon por el ultimo chascarrillo yo nunca he oido cuando el sonido se hecha a perder, he oido cuando distorcionan ya sea en mayor o menor grado.

Que no te mientan, que no te cuenten y mucho menos que te......... hagan chinito, un poder si te sirve.


saludos.


----------



## crosover (Jun 6, 2012)

hola soy novato en esto lo del foro pero mi duda es si el ciruito de inyectores de la crest se puede implementar en otro circuito amplificador por la rca, pavey, zener entre *otros* mas 


saludos gracis


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 6, 2012)

Que tal, bienvenido al foro. Podrías explicar a que llamas "Inyectores"?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 6, 2012)

Al parecer, quiere implementar la conmutación de rieles de voltajes en un amplificador Clase-AB Común.

Yo creo que podría hacerse... Necesitaría contactar a alguien para hacer unas cosas... Mmm

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 6, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Al parecer, quiere implementar la conmutación de rieles de voltajes en un amplificador Clase-AB Común.
> 
> Yo creo que podría hacerse... Necesitaría contactar a alguien para hacer unas cosas... Mmm
> 
> Saludos!


 Si se podría, pero habría que modificar un par de cosas, pero realmente necesitas experiencia para hacer tal cosa... Comienza por debajito


----------

